# textures for paint



## judiebug (Sep 20, 2005)

I've seen textures that you can add to paint.  I'd love to have that look in my living room.  Is anyone here experienced with textures?  I'd love to hear from someone with first-hand experience.

TIA!

Judiebug


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello,
There are different texture paints out there for different amounts of texture. The ones I have seen come already mixed. They have a stucco look. Also Ralph Luran makes some texture paints that have a suede look. Dont no if this helps but I hope it does,
Take care,
John


----------



## judiebug (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the information.  Have you ever used any of these products yourself?  If so, were they difficult to use and did you get the results out of them that you expected?

TIA!

Judiebug


----------



## paintinglady (Sep 22, 2005)

I've used pre-mixed textured paint and I've used the texture that you mix in to your own paint.  In my opinion, the pre-mixed is better.  The one warning I will give you is that it doesn't go nearly as far as a traditional gallon of paint.  The heavier the texture, the less coverage.  I would suggest asking someone in the store how much you'll need for X square feet and then buy 1 more, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## NotMrFixIt (Sep 23, 2005)

I used plain sheet rock mub and spreed it on with a trowel(spelled??) It looks great adn of course I painted once it was dry


----------



## judiebug (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the great idea.  I'm quite new to this, so could you explain a little more about how you do that and is it very difficult, or easy to mess up?

TIA!

Judiebug


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello,
You will use allot more paint as someone has mentioned. I have worked with the Ralph Luran Suede or River Rock. It also takes extra coats to get an even look if thats what you like.
John


----------



## fauxer (Sep 24, 2005)

You do NOT use more paint I do this for a living and Ralph Lauren paintes are terriable They are to thin I use Porter Paint and it covers very well
All you do is get regular sheet mud at home depot or lowes 
Get a trowl 
Dip it into the mud and smear on the wall in any pattern you want and any thinkness you want 
My clients like for it to have a rocky effect so you have edges on it
Then pick a color once dried and piant it a solid color or you can add a glaze ontop of the paint to brings the design you did
IT looks awesome and is one of my best sellers


----------



## beachy (Sep 24, 2005)

As I said in another post Fauxer I love your ideas!


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 24, 2005)

With your technique you wont use more paint. I was just refering to the pre-mixed texture paints. I am sure you are an expert at your trade. I have worked with many painters over the years and they all have thier own style,technique and things they like. 
John


----------



## HGTVjunkie (Sep 24, 2005)

Ralph Lauren does produce nice texture paints, but make sure you really like the look because removing texture can be a nightmare! Try a large sample on a piece of cardboard ot plywood first.  

Also kids *love* to pick at texture!


----------



## judiebug (Sep 26, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the great ideas and advice I've gotten from everyone.  I can see myself spending a good bit of time here.  There's so much great information and ideas here!

Thanks again!

Judiebug


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 26, 2005)

A few years ago I painted a two story family Rm with the Ralph Luran River Rock. A couple years had passed and the people called me up and said they would really like to wallpaper. I was amazed how smooth I was able to get the walls. The texture was a little tough to get off but more messy than anything.
John


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 14, 2005)

Depends on what kind of texture you want - venetian plaster  is easily enough made - has anyone ever tried the faux leather finish on walls and furniture that Frank used on Trading Spaces, with torn up garbage bags and a lacquer?


----------

